# My New R5



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got this pic from my LBS. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow.  I'm not sold on the green bar tape. I think I may prefer black. Thoughts?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the green. It would look cool if you could find a matching saddle.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Fizik has changed the color of their test demo saddles from orange to a green that would match perfectly


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the green bar tape. Love the bike, though!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice. Loooose the green bar tape. Black is beautiful.


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually the ladies seem to like the green so I think I'll keep it.  FYI, I'm loving the ride. I'll post an updated pic once I've got my wheels sorted out.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah...some nice carbon wheels will look real nice. Easton EC90SL or Reynolds would like nice if your on a budget...or go with EDGE!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the green bar tape, compliments the frame graphics very well, nice one. Ride report please! 

Green/black is a very underrated colour combination imo.


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm keeping the green tape for now. I have a set of Zipp 303's on the way so I'll post a pic once they are here.

Just love this bike. Very quick out of the saddle and very stiff. It just feels rock solid but is still very comfortable.


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

Your R5 is a great looking bike,with the zipp 303's on it will be a rocket.I am so envious should look better than most pro bikes.


----------



## Clicker7 (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful bike, even more so with the Zipps, and still better with black tape!

Enjoy it!

I just put some Zipp 101's on my Look, they really ride great!

Joseph


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

What bike is underneath your R5?


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe it may have been a Felt. My LBS is also a Felt dealer.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

The stupid green stripe is what's keeping me from buying an R5. I've got a line on a 2010 R3SL though.

Nice bike though. I'm jealous.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Did the shop put that green tape on?
R5 at my LBS has black fizik tape, it has a very nice texture. Also, Vittoria has a green tire that is a nice match.

And they have a Thor autographed jersey too, maybe every dealer got one.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

The green is nice; but, a deeper green to match the stripe better would look awesome, IMHO. BUT, the ladies like it... Great bike. I'm loving my R5 yellow... (white tape and waiting for my SMP Evolution to be recovered in white leather...)


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes LBS put the tape on and that was the only green he had. A darker shade would probably be better. Here is the latest pic:


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

It does look great. I almost went with the yellow/black camo on my 5. But, opted for the white. I can't wait to drop a ton of weight and reward myself with some lighter wheels... Congrats on the bike!!!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

NORM!!! (from cheers)...deep dish wheels really do make all the difference in the world when it comes to aesthetics of bikes.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

normcorriveau said:


> Just got this pic from my LBS. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow.  I'm not sold on the green bar tape. I think I may prefer black. Thoughts?


Sweet bike. Congrats! I also love the Cervelo bike hanger. Where can I find one??


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

Good question. I guess being a dealer has it's benefits!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Great looking bike! What size is it?


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a 56.


----------

